# Need a Upgrade ..



## Muammar Williams (4/7/15)

Hi been using twisp devices for the last two years and manage to get the twisp edge when it came out .. its given me so many problems so ive finally decided to move up in the world.. 
which device do you recommend ? 
Got my eyes on: Eleaf Istick TC40W / Eleaf IJust 2 so far any others?


----------



## Keyaam (4/7/15)

Muammar Williams said:


> Hi been using twisp devices for the last two years and manage to get the twisp edge when it came out .. its given me so many problems so ive finally decided to move up in the world..
> which device do you recommend ?
> Got my eyes on: Eleaf Istick TC40W / Eleaf IJust 2 so far any others?


The ijust 2 is a great upgrade from the twisp devices. Temperature control is somewhat new and seeing that you already have so many problems i would stay clear of it for now. Maybe get the istick 40w and if you feel the need to explore a bit into temperature control then the option is there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/7/15)

I think the temp control device is the way to go. You can put a standard atty like the subtank or Atlantis on it to start off with until you are comfortable with building your own coils. At which point you can get a variety of options and then as a further step you can move to nickel and temp control builds. 

In terms of longevity the iStick 40w is going to be a winner as you can change tanks and drippers for while to come to suit your vaping needs


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

I tried twisp back when they still looked like a stinky, they were practically the only ecig around. No offense to them but they are horrible and overpriced so almost any device is an upgrade. I would say if you really want to explore TC then get a device that will do it and when you have enough experience with it use it for what it's made.


----------



## Riddle (4/7/15)

Muammar Williams said:


> Hi been using twisp devices for the last two years and manage to get the twisp edge when it came out .. its given me so many problems so ive finally decided to move up in the world..
> which device do you recommend ?
> Got my eyes on: Eleaf Istick TC40W / Eleaf IJust 2 so far any others?



For the price I think the evic vt is a definite winner. The ego one tank comes with coils that work beautifully. I think it's fairly fool proof once you get used to the menu.


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Muammar Williams said:


> Hi been using twisp devices for the last two years and manage to get the twisp edge when it came out .. its given me so many problems so ive finally decided to move up in the world..
> which device do you recommend ?
> Got my eyes on: Eleaf Istick TC40W / Eleaf IJust 2 so far any others?



Hi @Muammar Williams 

Up until about a month ago many would have recommended the iStick30W or 50W with a Nautilus Mini. Tried and tested and great flavour. But this is not temp control. I have one of these and can vouch for it. 

However things have recently changed quite a lot with several new devices and there is quite a lot to choose from. 

The Kangertech Subox Mini is highly regarded. Check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Just be careful of going for something brand new in case it doesnt live up to expectations. I think its better to go for something that has been around for a bit that doesnt have any major problems. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## R8B84 (4/7/15)

I love my subox mini so can recommend it for sure!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

